# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  حوار بسيط

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :.

اخواتي واخواني الاعضاء الكرام ..

حبيت من طرحي هذا ان نعرف تفكير ادم ونظرته لحواء بجميع الافكار ..

حواء بنظرة ادم ..

حواء شو بتحسب او بتعرفي كيف نظرة ادم النا ..

وادم مين حواء بعيونك وبنظرتك وتفكيرك ..
كيف بدكم حواء .؟
شو المواصفاة المطلوبه فيها .؟
لاي حد تمشي ولاي حد بتوقف ..بنجاحها وبتفوقها بدراستها ببيتها بعملها بسلطتها ..

هاد الحوار بيناتنى يعني دردشه بسيطه ..
يعني ياادم فضفضولنا ..وحواء بشو بتفكر وشو شايفه من ادم فيها ..
بلي عاجبكم او مش عاجبكم ..

احكوا وخلونا نعرف ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

اعتقد ان اجمل ما في المرأة هو قلبها الطيب والحنية الزايدة بعكس آدم 

واما الصفة التي لا اتمني ان اشاهدها بالمرأة هي انها لا تعرف التسامح في الغدر

----------


## ayman

الرجل ما بيهمو اي اشي عاطفي مهما كان الا مع اطفاله وحالات نادرة مع زوجته 

بأختصار البداية تختلف عن النهاية  
مثلا  لما العرسان بيتجوز بتلاقي بيمشي بجنبها وماسك ايدها وكل واحد بيطلع بيعمل مليون مشكلة 
بعد اول ولد بتلاقي ماسك الولد بين ايديه وماشي قدامها 
بعد اكمن سنة بتلاقي بقعد بمكان بالسوق وبيقلها روحي اشتري الي بدك اياه وارجعي هون 
بعد كمان اكمن سنة  بيقعد بالبيت وبيقلها روحي اشتري الي بدك اياه وتعالي 
بعد كمان كمان اكمن سنة بيصير قرفانها وبدور على عروسة جديدة 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

هذا نحن الرجال نتقلب من السنين نحب بالبداية ونكره بالنهاية

----------


## العالي عالي

> الرجل ما بيهمو اي اشي عاطفي مهما كان الا مع اطفاله وحالات نادرة مع زوجته 
> 
> بأختصار البداية تختلف عن النهاية  
> مثلا  لما العرسان بيتجوز بتلاقي بيمشي بجنبها وماسك ايدها وكل واحد بيطلع بيعمل مليون مشكلة 
> بعد اول ولد بتلاقي ماسك الولد بين ايديه وماشي قدامها 
> بعد اكمن سنة بتلاقي بقعد بمكان بالسوق وبيقلها روحي اشتري الي بدك اياه وارجعي هون 
> بعد كمان اكمن سنة  بيقعد بالبيت وبيقلها روحي اشتري الي بدك اياه وتعالي 
> بعد كمان كمان اكمن سنة بيصير قرفانها وبدور على عروسة جديدة 
>     
> ...



اذا انت بتعمل هيك في غير كتير ما بسوي هاي الشغلات

----------


## باريسيا

> اعتقد ان اجمل ما في المرأة هو قلبها الطيب والحنية الزايدة بعكس آدم 
> 
> واما الصفة التي لا اتمني ان اشاهدها بالمرأة هي انها لا تعرف التسامح في الغدر


*اثبتت الدراسات ان ادم اشد حنيه من المراءه ..
وقيل ان المراءه اشد قساوه من الرجل ..

بس تعرفوا ليش بنشوف العكس .؟

لان المراءه تخاف على انوثتها انه تشوه بشواءب الرجوليه واضهار القساوه باسلوب الخشن لكي لااحد يتخيلها وينظر لها ولها شارب ..

والخطاء ان الشارب لايمد بالقساوه باي صله ..

مشكلة المراءه انها تسامح بس مابتنسى ..
وهذا الي بيشكل خطر على الغادر ..


شو رايك انت بلي احكيته انا ..؟*

----------


## ayman

> اذا انت بتعمل هيك في غير كتير ما بسوي هاي الشغلات


انا ما بعمل هيك انا بقلك شو شوفت عن الناس بس الله يسامحك انا ميت على الزيجة وانت عارف بس الأمور صعبة شوية

----------


## ayman

> *اثبتت الدراسات ان ادم اشد حنيه من المراءه ..
> وقيل ان المراءه اشد قساوه من الرجل ..
> 
> بس تعرفوا ليش بنشوف العكس .؟
> 
> لان المراءه تخاف على انوثتها انه تشوه بشواءب الرجوليه واضهار القساوه باسلوب الخشن لكي لااحد يتخيلها وينظر لها ولها شارب ..
> 
> والخطاء ان الشارب لايمد بالقساوه باي صله ..
> 
> ...




فعلا  البنت مستحيل تنسى اشي اسألوني انا  اخ منهم

----------


## باريسيا

> الرجل ما بيهمو اي اشي عاطفي مهما كان الا مع اطفاله وحالات نادرة مع زوجته 
> 
> بأختصار البداية تختلف عن النهاية  
> مثلا  لما العرسان بيتجوز بتلاقي بيمشي بجنبها وماسك ايدها وكل واحد بيطلع بيعمل مليون مشكلة 
> بعد اول ولد بتلاقي ماسك الولد بين ايديه وماشي قدامها 
> بعد اكمن سنة بتلاقي بقعد بمكان بالسوق وبيقلها روحي اشتري الي بدك اياه وارجعي هون 
> بعد كمان اكمن سنة  بيقعد بالبيت وبيقلها روحي اشتري الي بدك اياه وتعالي 
> بعد كمان كمان اكمن سنة بيصير قرفانها وبدور على عروسة جديدة 
>     
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله ينقزق نقزتني ..
شو عم تحكي انت ..

اسمع اذا الزوجه اتبعت اسلوب الروتين مع زوجها هو بيمل بس اذا كان متجدده وقريبه ودرسة زوجها دراسه دقيقه وعرفته من غير تجاهل او استخفاف عمر بحياته مابيبعد عنها ..
يعني ..
طلعات ودخلات الكتيره والمبيت الزايد عند اهلها بيتعود على الوحده اكتر من تواجدها ..
تجاهل رغبات الزوج وطلباته بصفه مستمره ومع البدايه مره وبعدها متجاهل مرتين وبعدها زياده لحتى تجاهل وجوده ..
الروتين بالتياب والنمط والكلام والسكوت دافع قوي ..
التغنج والدلع الي باين زيفها بيشككه فيها 
الغلط مش من الرجال اذا الرجال اتجوزها غصب عنه لو هي بدها اياه بيميل قلبه الها وبيتعلق فيها بس اذا هو ميت عليها واخدها وهي مابدها بتعوف نفسه منها ..

المفتاح للزوج المراءه اوالزوجه اما بيضل معها او بيتركها ..*

----------


## ayman

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله ينقزق نقزتني ..
> شو عم تحكي انت ..
> 
> اسمع اذا الزوجه اتبعت اسلوب الروتين مع زوجها هو بيمل بس اذا كان متجدده وقريبه ودرسة زوجها دراسه دقيقه وعرفته من غير تجاهل او استخفاف عمر بحياته مابيبعد عنها ..
> يعني ..
> طلعات ودخلات الكتيره والمبيت الزايد عند اهلها بيتعود على الوحده اكتر من تواجدها ..
> تجاهل رغبات الزوج وطلباته بصفه مستمره ومع البدايه مره وبعدها متجاهل مرتين وبعدها زياده لحتى تجاهل وجوده ..
> الروتين بالتياب والنمط والكلام والسكوت دافع قوي ..
> التغنج والدلع الي باين زيفها بيشككه فيها 
> ...



ان شاء الله  ما احد يمل التاني بس انتي عارفة انشغالات لحياة  و نانسي عوجة وهيفاء وطفي عم يخربو على على عقول الزلم وبيجبرو عليهم فكرة انهم النسوان الحق مش زوجاتهم  
الزوحة الشاطرة هي الي بتعمي جوزها من اولها حتى ترتاح بعدها  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## باريسيا

> ان شاء الله  ما احد يمل التاني بس انتي عارفة انشغالات لحياة  و نانسي عوجة وهيفاء وطفي عم يخربو على على عقول الزلم وبيجبرو عليهم فكرة انهم النسوان الحق مش زوجاتهم  
> الزوحة الشاطرة هي الي بتعمي جوزها من اولها حتى ترتاح بعدها


*هي الي بقصده بس والله لو انتبهتوا للفنانات كل وحده وفيها عيب اما مشحلوات بس الي بغطي اعيوبهم شي بايد كل وحده اما المكياج والغنج ولبس والدلع ..*

----------


## ashrafwater

كلام جميل ولكن يا ريت ان لا تكون عندنا اغلاط املائية يا بارسيا كلمة امراءات خطا امراة . فاعذروني علي هذه الملاحظة. حتي يتستي ان نناقش من ناحية علمية ولغوية. ثانيا حواء مثل ادم لا فرق بينهما الا ان هذه انثي وهذا ذكر . وهناك اختلافات لا تحصي من الناحية الفسيولجية ولكن احذرو منهم  لنا مشاركة اخري ولكن ليس الان

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> فعلا  البنت مستحيل تنسى اشي اسألوني انا  اخ منهم


كلامك سليم 100000000000000000000000%

----------


## باريسيا

> كلام جميل ولكن يا ريت ان لا تكون عندنا اغلاط املائية يا بارسيا كلمة امراءات خطا امراة . فاعذروني علي هذه الملاحظة. حتي يتستي ان نناقش من ناحية علمية ولغوية. ثانيا حواء مثل ادم لا فرق بينهما الا ان هذه انثي وهذا ذكر . وهناك اختلافات لا تحصي من الناحية الفسيولجية ولكن احذرو منهم  لنا مشاركة اخري ولكن ليس الان


*انا سبق وعلقت على هيك تعليق ..
انا بكتب بالضلام اولا" ثانيا" انا بستعجل بالكتابه والكيبورد مرات مابضغط على ازراره امنيح بكون كاتبه كلمتين وبيلزقوا ببعض وبينحذف حرف وبتفكروا في اغلاط ..

يسلمو اكتير على التعليق ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> كلامك سليم 100000000000000000000000%


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> *انا سبق وعلقت على هيك تعليق ..
> انا بكتب بالضلام اولا" ثانيا" انا بستعجل بالكتابه والكيبورد مرات مابضغط على ازراره امنيح بكون كاتبه كلمتين وبيلزقوا ببعض وبينحذف حرف وبتفكروا في اغلاط ..
> 
> يسلمو اكتير على التعليق ..*


ولا يهمك باريسيا خدي راحتك انت كنت متلك بالاول  :Smile:

----------


## باريسيا

> ولا يهمك باريسيا خدي راحتك انت كنت متلك بالاول


*انا مش زعلانه بالعكس بس انه ... مابعرف بنحرج ومابكون قاصديتها او انا مابعرف اكتب ..
بس والله بكتب الفجريات على الضلام ومابشوف الازرار وعدا هيك الضو الشاشه بعيوني والكيبورد بيقوال مشان الله عيفوني ..هههه 

بحاول قدر الامكان اني انتبه اكتر ..
واسفه اكتير اني بتعبكم بقرايت تعليقاتي لانه بتعب الاخطاء ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *انا مش زعلانه بالعكس بس انه ... مابعرف بنحرج ومابكون قاصديتها او انا مابعرف اكتب ..
> بس والله بكتب الفجريات على الضلام ومابشوف الازرار وعدا هيك الضو الشاشه بعيوني والكيبورد بيقوال مشان الله عيفوني ..هههه 
> 
> بحاول قدر الامكان اني انتبه اكتر ..
> واسفه اكتير اني بتعبكم بقرايت تعليقاتي لانه بتعب الاخطاء ..*




لا ما في مشكلة كلنا بنعاني من الشغلة هاي وعلى العكس مشكورة على مشاركاتك المميزة وردودك الاميز وتفاعلك مع باقي الاعضاء

----------


## N_tarawneh

حواء ...

رقيقة ...

جميلة ...

ناعمة ...

هادئة ...

رومانسية ...

عاطفية ...

ولاّعنة سنسفيل أبو أبونا ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

كويس هيك يا باريسيا ...؟؟؟

----------


## باريسيا

> حواء ...
> 
> رقيقة ...
> 
> جميلة ...
> 
> ناعمة ...
> 
> هادئة ...
> ...



*منور يانادر والله المنتدا نور بوجودك ..
تاني مره لو في حركشه وزعله براسك احنى الاعضاء مالنا ذنب لانك ان غبت بيطفي نور المنتدا ..
بنهون عليك .؟

انتم ياشباب الخير والبركه ..
وحوا من ضلع ادم ..
يعني بلاكم مابتكمل الانثه ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *منور يانادر والله المنتدا نور بوجودك ..
> تاني مره لو في حركشه وزعله براسك احنى الاعضاء مالنا ذنب لانك ان غبت بيطفي نور المنتدا ..
> بنهون عليك .؟
> 
> انتم ياشباب الخير والبركه ..
> وحوا من ضلع ادم ..
> يعني بلاكم مابتكمل الانثه ..*


آآآآآآآآآآآآخ يا ضلوعي ...  :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

> آآآآآآآآآآآآخ يا ضلوعي ...


*سلامتك..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

حواء ...!!!

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ٍ منك ِ يا حواء ...!!!

آآآآآآآآآآه ٍ منك ِ يا صانعة الدموع والأوجاع ، خلقت ِ منّا ضلعا ً يقالُ أعوجُ ، خلقت ِ لنا سرا ً ، خلقنا لك ِ علنا ً ، بغير الرجولة لم تكوني أبدا ً ، وبغير همساتنا لن يصنعُ منك ِ جمالا ً ...!!!

حواء ...!!!

أيتها الساكنة بين بين الدمعة والدمعه ...!!!

حواء ...!!!

أيتها الغائبة بين الشهقة والشهقه ...!!!

حواء ...!!!

لا زالت تلك الدمعة بالإنتظار ...!!!

حواء ...!!!

شكرا ً ...!!!

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

> حواء ...!!!
> 
> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ٍ منك ِ يا حواء ...!!!
> 
> آآآآآآآآآآه ٍ منك ِ يا صانعة الدموع والأوجاع ، خلقت ِ منّا ضلعا ً يقالُ أعوجُ ، خلقت ِ لنا سرا ً ، خلقنا لك ِ علنا ً ، بغير الرجولة لم تكوني أبدا ً ، وبغير همساتنا لن يصنعُ منك ِ جمالا ً ...!!!
> 
> حواء ...!!!
> 
> أيتها الساكنة بين بين الدمعة والدمعه ...!!!
> ...


*       
      
     
    
   
  
 


مالك نادر .؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *       
>       
>      
>     
>    
>   
>  
> 
> 
> مالك نادر .؟*


ما مالي شيء ...

مجرد مداخلة فقط / وحبيت من خلالها أخرج عن إطار الحوارية المفترضة في الموضوع ...

المعذرة إنْ خرجت عن الإطار العام للفكرة والموضوع ، خاصة ً وأنه نشر على سبيل الحوار ...

----------


## باريسيا

> ما مالي شيء ...
> 
> مجرد مداخلة فقط / وحبيت من خلالها أخرج عن إطار الحوارية المفترضة في الموضوع ...
> 
> المعذرة إنْ خرجت عن الإطار العام للفكرة والموضوع ، خاصة ً وأنه نشر على سبيل الحوار ...


*لا فكرة صايرلك شي .؟*

----------


## ashrafwater

مع احترامي للاعضاء هلا صار حديثنا والشغل الشاغل ادم وحواء الكل له طريقة في الحياة والمعاملة المراة خلقت ولها صفات الانوثة والرجل خلق وله صفة الرجولة والقوامة. والمراة لها دور والرجل له دور . المعادلة واضحة لا لف ولا دوران

----------


## باريسيا

> مع احترامي للاعضاء هلا صار حديثنا والشغل الشاغل ادم وحواء الكل له طريقة في الحياة والمعاملة المراة خلقت ولها صفات الانوثة والرجل خلق وله صفة الرجولة والقوامة. والمراة لها دور والرجل له دور . المعادلة واضحة لا لف ولا دوران


*احلا يادغري ..
اكيد وكلامك مزبوط ..

انا الي حكيته انت شو شايف المراءه شو المواصفات الي بتحب اتشوف المراءه تتصف فيها ..

يسلمو اخي اشرف على هل الطله الحلوه ..
وماننحرم ان شاءالله ..
يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------

